# Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8



## violinista7000 (7. Juni 2011)

*Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Laut HT4U.net setzt Windows 8 zwingend UEFI voraus, damit können "alte" PCs mit BIOS (Selbst MoBos mit 1156/1366er Sockel) Windows 8 nicht benutzen. 

Persönlicher Kommentar: Wenn das so ist, wird Windows 8 ein größer Flopp sein als Vista, denn ein PC mit einem 1366er Sokel ohne UEFI hat genügende Leistung für noch zwei Jahre.

Mehr davon Hier:

Demo von Windows 8 - Kein BIOS-Support mehr - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Damit steht schonmal fast fest, dass ich meine Kiste verkaufe und ne Neue bau
Los SB-E; sei kaufbar


----------



## Ahab (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Hmm... ist es denn möglich UEFI als BIOS nachzurüsten? Oder schließen sich BIOS und UEFI bereits in Hardware aus? 

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass hier bereits das letzte Wort gesprochen ist. Das kann sich Microsoft gar nicht leisten. Das wird der Ladenhüter schlechthin, sollte Win 8 tatsächlich keine BIOS' unterstützen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

brauch man denn auch wirklich jedes jahr nen neues os? scheiss auf neu aufsetzen jedes jahr zum ausmisten, wir machen dann gleich nen neues os drauf - oder was? ><
das xp bald 10 jahre hielt, find ich ne ordentliche dimension. ich brauch ned alle 1 2 jahre nen neues. da kennt man sich ja nichma richtig aus, da kommt schons nächste xD


----------



## dot (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Ahab schrieb:


> Hmm... ist es denn möglich UEFI als BIOS nachzurüsten? Oder schließen sich BIOS und UEFI bereits in Hardware aus?


 
So wie ich das in anderen Foren gelesen habe ist das nicht wirklich moeglich. Muss dann wohl ein neues Mainboardher. 
Glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht daran das die das so durchziehen werden. Dafuer gibt es noch zuviele "Altsysteme" die nicht kompatibel waeren und wo man auch noch Geld fuer eine Lizenz abgreifen moechte


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so kommt und hoffe, dass es nicht so kommt

Bisher hat Microsoft jedenfalls immer sehr viel Wert auf Hardwareabwärtskompatibilität gelegt; Windows7 läuft etwa noch auf 15 Jahre alten Pentium II oder sogar Pentium Pro Systemen...

Es geht auch nicht nur um alte Systeme, der BIOS hat gegenüber dem EFI durchaus einige prinzipielle Vorteile und es gibt ja auch einige neue (1155er) Boards, die einen BIOS besitzen



> Hmm... ist es denn möglich UEFI als BIOS nachzurüsten?


 
Hardwaretechnisch theoretisch vielleicht; das UEFI müsste aber dann entsprechend (Mainboardspezifisch) programmiert werden

Eine Alternative wäre es möglicherweise irgendwie ein EFI in Software als Mini-Betriebssystem zu emulieren aber das brächte sicher einige (nicht zuletzt Performance-) Nachteile mit sich


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ok, dann wird Windows 8 ein Flopp.
Uefi gibt es erst seit 1155...un es würden bestimmt auch Leute wie ich mit 1156 gern Windows 8 benutzen.


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Na ob das so kommt?
Damit  würde man ja geschätzte  90% der möglichen Win8 User ja direkt von vornherein ausschließen, weil ihre Hardware es gar nicht zulässt, bzw andersrum ^^
Und wer kauft sich schon für ein OS neue Hardware? Fürn Game, klar .. aber fürs OS?

Ich bin ma gespannt


----------



## Ezio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

OK, dann ist Windows für mich endgültig gestorben. Apple ist da viel benutzerfreundlicher, Lion läuft selbst auf den ersten C2D Macs für nur 29€.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Yea
_Geplante Obsolenz_ : Kaufen für die Müllhalde
Opfer kauft euch neue Hardware.

Zum Glück gibts Linux, das rennt sogar auf alten Rechnern 1a.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich werde Bald einen Sandy E PC bauen, aber ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich Windows 8 liegen lassen.


----------



## prost (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Flop?!!
Mein i7 920 hat @4-4,2Ghz noch lange genug (Spiele-)Leistung, ich werde ganz sicher nicht wegen Windows 8 CPU+Mainboard wechseln!!!
Auf dass es in den Regalen vergammelt


----------



## X Broster (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Somit ist auch eine GPT Partitionstabelle auf der HDD Pflicht. Ich denke die meisten wird das nicht stören weil man aufn PC meist das vorinstallierte Betriebssystem behält.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Laut HT4U.net setzt Windows 8 zwingend UEFI voraus, damit können "alte" PCs mit BIOS (Selbst MoBos mit 1156/1366er Sockel) Windows 8 nicht benutzen.


 
Dann kann mich Microsoft mal am ****** und ich bleibe bei Windows 7 bis nichts mehr mit dem Betriebssystem läuft, zumindest wenn dieser Quatsch den sich Microschrott das ausgedacht hat stimmt.... Die Aktion ist mal MEGA !


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Naja, Vista konnt man ja auch gut auslassen mit XP ....
Und kann mir kaum vorstellen das WIN8 so gut wird das man es unbedingt haben muss, dafür hat WIN7 die Latte zu hoch gelegt


----------



## JawMekEf (7. Juni 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so kommt und hoffe, dass es nicht so kommt
> 
> Bisher hat Microsoft jedenfalls immer sehr viel Wert auf Hardwareabwärtskompatibilität gelegt; Windows7 läuft etwa noch auf 15 Jahre alten Pentium II oder sogar Pentium Pro Systemen...



Mit nem
Pentium 1 - 2 ?
Was stellstn dir als RAM vor?


----------



## dr_breen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

HALT!!!

Auf der PK hat Michael Angiulo gesagt, dass UEFI Voraussetzung für Windows 8 auf ARM-Basis und Festplatten von einer Größe über 2,2 TB ist.

Lest euch mal die ersten beiden Absätze durch: 03.06.11 - Abschied vom PC-BIOS | c't


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> OK, dann ist Windows für mich endgültig gestorben. Apple ist da viel benutzerfreundlicher, Lion läuft selbst auf den ersten C2D Macs für nur 29€.


 
WoW! Es läuft noch auf 5 Jahre alten Steinzeitsystemen... Respekt!



> Mit nem
> Pentium 1 - 2 ?


 
Pentium 1 hab ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört; der Pentium Pro war doch ein etwas anderes Kaliber und kam auch erst gut zwei Jahre später (1995)...



> Was stellstn dir als RAM vor?


 
Es gibt SDR Riegel mit bis zu 1GiB und 2GiB RCC... die meisten MBs vertragen sie zwar nicht aber auf einem guten Pentium Pro Workstation MB sind durchaus mindestens 512MiB möglich

Wie auch immer, das ist sowieso nur eine Spielerei, niemand wird ernsthaft Windows7 auf einem 15 Jahre alten System installieren wollen...



> Voraussetzung für Windows 8 auf ARM-Basis


 
Das wäre auch nicht unbedingt positiv, da alle aktuellen und vermutlich auch alle zukünftigen, nicht explizit für Win8 konzipierten ARM Geräte damit ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## KaterTom (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand mit Win7 in den nächsten 1-2 (oder3?) Jahren unbedingt Win8 braucht. Und wenn es dann soweit ist, ist bei den meisten sowieso ein Hardware-Update fällig.


----------



## utakata (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Also ich habe ein 1366 Board & bin mit Win7 genauso zufrieden wie mit meinem XP, das über Jahre sehr gut lief.

M$ sollte sich lieber wieder die Zeit nehmen einen anständigen Win7 nachfolger zu entwickeln. Sonst kommt es so wie mit Vista.
Nur damit ich Win8 nutzen kann, werde ich mir mit bestimmtheit keinen neuen Rechner zulegen.

Sorry Microsoft aber das geht ja mal garned


----------



## Ahab (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Wie hier gleich wieder alle ausrasten...  Das kam noch nicht mal offiziell von MS. Jetz bleibt mal alle sportlich.


----------



## belle (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ja, das könnte ein Flop werden, womöglich zu unrecht. Das werden wir sehen. Windows Vista war auch ziemlich gut, vor allem in Sachen Stabilität und Treibermodell. Es floppte allerdings, weil man damals (um 2007) 4 GB RAM und mehr als 2 Kerne zur komfortablen Benutzung brauchte.


----------



## H@buster (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wie hier gleich wieder alle ausrasten...  Das  kam noch nicht mal offiziell von MS. Jetz bleibt mal alle sportlich.


 Eben.

Außerdem ist so ein Schritt zu begrüßen ihr Pflaumen! Wenn es so kommt, dann werden die Mainboardhersteller gezwungen sein ENDLICH auf UEFI umzusatteln. Gigabyte setzt z.B. , soweit ich weiß, immer noch auf ein klassisches BIOS.
Fehlt nur noch, dass Windows 8 nur noch als 64bit kommt, aber daran glaube ich eher nicht.


Es zwingt euch doch keiner auf Win8 umzusatteln, oder? Also freut euch lieber, dass bei so einem Schritt, falls er denn gemacht wird, für Fortschritt gesorgt wird.

>_<


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juni 2011)

Und wenn ich trotzdem Windows 8 will, aber keine neue Hardware?


----------



## mmayr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



H@buster schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Außerdem ist so ein Schritt zu begrüßen ihr Pflaumen! Wenn es so kommt, dann werden die Mainboardhersteller gezwungen sein ENDLICH auf UEFI umzusatteln. Gigabyte setzt z.B. , soweit ich weiß, immer noch auf ein klassisches BIOS.
> Fehlt nur noch, dass Windows 8 nur noch als 64bit kommt, aber daran glaube ich eher nicht.
> ...


 
"Stehst du so auf UEFI, weil du dich im BIOS nicht zurechtfindest?"...fragte die Pflaume den Stinkmorchel. 

Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie soll denn WIN8 checken, was da auf dem Board drauf steckt? Das Uefi ist doch nichts anderes, als ein optisch aufgeputztes Bios. Lediglich der Support von HDDs >3 TB ist dazugekommen, oder? Und das hat Gigabyte mit seinem Bios-Hybrid-Efi Dingsbums auch hingekriegt!

Also, nur die Ruhe!!


----------



## H@buster (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich trotzdem Windows 8 will, aber keine neue Hardware?


 Dann wein auch rum, dass deine '69er Corvette weder Ethanol noch E10 verträgt 

Was kommt denn bitte als nächstes? Geflame weil Spiele mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration auf einmal höhere Hardwareanforderungen haben werden?!?! 




mmayr schrieb:


> "Stehst du so auf UEFI, weil du dich im BIOS nicht  zurechtfindest?"...fragte die Pflaume den Stinkmorchel.
> 
> Mal  ganz ehrlich: Wie soll denn WIN8 checken, was da auf dem Board drauf  steckt? Das Uefi ist doch nichts anderes, als ein optisch aufgeputztes  Bios.


Das zu überprüfen wird stark einfach, es ist doch schon jetzt so, dass ein BIOS per SLIC einen Schlüssel zum aktivieren von Windows beinhalten kann 

Und nein, ich finde mich im BIOS zurecht. Ist ja auch schwer sich darin zu verirren 
(Auf die Stories freue ich mich schon: "Hilfe, wie schalte ich UEFI aus??" xD)

UEFI ist aber Fortschritt, und Fortschritt ist zu begrüßen. Oder gefällt dir irgendwas am Konzept nicht? 

Es geht mir nicht darum bunte Knöpfe mit der Maus anklicken zu können, denn Mäuse sind einfach zu langsam für mein bevorzugtes Arbeitstempo. Aber da gibts ja viel mehr Möglichkeiten als nur bessere grafische Oberflächen.


----------



## dr_breen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



mmayr schrieb:


> "Stehst du so auf UEFI, weil du dich im BIOS nicht zurechtfindest?"...fragte die Pflaume den Stinkmorchel.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie soll denn WIN8 checken, was da auf dem Board drauf steckt? Das Uefi ist doch nichts anderes, als ein optisch aufgeputztes Bios. Lediglich der Support von HDDs >3 TB ist dazugekommen, oder? Und das hat Gigabyte mit seinem Bios-Hybrid-Efi Dingsbums auch hingekriegt!
> 
> Also, nur die Ruhe!!



Nein ab UEFI 2.3 werden ARM-Prozessoren unterstützt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

ich hoffe mal es kommt nicht so ...
aber falls doch dann verzichte ich auf win 8, win 7 läuft e wunderbar!


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch schon lange klar und hat Microsoft auch schon gesagt.


----------



## doodlez (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

wie die meisten hier schon wieder total übertreiben und fast anfangen zu weinen, ist ja schlimm


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Na Weltklasse, traurig wenn mein PC kein Windows 8 unterstützt, wenn das stimmt wird das ein Fail, garantiert!


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Damit sind die 1155 GB User wohl voll in die scheiß* getreten


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Schade! 
Finde das UEFI umständlicher als ein klassiches Bios. Obwohl ich im Uefi mehr rumgespielt haben, liegt wahrscheinlich an der länge und dem mamgelhaften Maussupport( Zeiger springt umher.)


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Außerdem ist so ein Schritt zu begrüßen ihr Pflaumen! Wenn es so kommt, dann werden die Mainboardhersteller gezwungen sein ENDLICH auf UEFI umzusatteln.


 
Nur um das hier mal klarzustellen...

*UEFI ist nicht besser!*

Der einzige wesentliche Vorteil von (U)EFI ist der potentiell geringfügig schnellere Bootvorgang; auch das "Problem" mit Festplatten über 3TiB kann man durchaus auch mit dem Klassischen BIOS Lösen, wie auch schon seinerzeit bei der 504MB, der 8GB, der 32GB und der 128GB Grenze...

Das UEFI hat auch einige, teils gravierende Nachteile, etwa die Netzwerkfähigkeit- ohne Kontrolle durch das Betriebssystem oder übergeordnete Programme; das könnte etwa potentiell vom Hersteller für DRM Zwecke missbraucht werden

Zudem sind UEFIs (unnötig) komplex, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie am Ende keinen wesentlich höheren Funktionsumfang als ein BIOS haben und sie sind auch potentiell anfällig für Viren und Trojaner; da das UEFI nicht vom Betriebssystem oder sonstigen übergeordneten Programmen kontrolliert werden kann, seinerseits aber eine fast vollständige Kontrolle über die Hardware hat könnte ein möglicher UEFI Virus enormen Schaden anrichten

Ein weiterer Nachteil sind potentielle (unnötige) Probleme mit älteren Betriebssystemen und sonstigen bootfähigen Programmen

-> im Zweifel würde ich jedenfalls immer zu einem BIOS MB greifen, ich glaube dieses Schauermärchen hier auch nicht...

Und: wie spätestens Hackintosh gezeigt hat ist es durchaus möglich ein reines (U)EFI OS auf einem BIOS PC zu verwenden...


----------



## belle (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Damit sind die 1155 GB User wohl voll in die scheiß* getreten


 
Das hatte ich befürchtet, deswegen habe ich ein Asus gekauft.  Das Gerücht mit dem fehlenden BIOS Support gab es schonmal.

Maussupport funktioniert bei mir problemlos (Erkennung dauert manchmal paar Sekunden), man kann aber auch per Tastatur steuern (geht recht fix von der Hand).


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre es möglicherweise irgendwie ein EFI in Software als Mini-Betriebssystem zu emulieren aber das brächte sicher einige (nicht zuletzt Performance-) Nachteile mit sich


 
Ich will es zwar nicht beschreien, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man dafür einen Hack bastelt, dass das dann doch geht.
Ist aber sicher illegal.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Ich will es zwar nicht beschreien, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man dafür einen Hack bastelt, dass das dann doch geht.
> Ist aber sicher illegal.


 
Warum soll es denn illegal sein Windows XY auf... nicht dafür konzipierter Hardware auszuführen? Soeinen Mist gab es bisher nur bei Mac OS und auch hier ist es eher eine rechtliche Grauzone als illegal


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz; selbst wenn es überhaupt stimmt

Eigentlich sieht es doch so aus...

- hast du "tolle" Hardware (reicht noch 1-2 Jahre für Alles aus) und WIN7 ==> was willst du mehr; UEFI irrelevant
- hast du "schlechte" Hardware (du willst eh demnächst wechseln) dann wirst du bevorzugt auf SandyBridge (Bulldozer) setzen ==> UEFI-Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch

*Für uns* ergibt sich dadurch kein Problem


----------



## Lexx (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

schätze mal, die DEMO unterstützt es nicht. 

und da win 8 weiters eine form von online-gängelung einführt (wie apple mit LION)
werde ich voraussichtlich diese generation überspringen (oder zumindest warten bis 
es modchips für mainboards gibt.. )

ausserdem hält mein win 7 noch mindestens.. wo ist meine glaskugel.. 8 weitere jahre.

glaube kaum, daß sich firmen wie "boeing" 40.000 neue pcs anschaffen wird, nur weil
das supersaubere windows 8 kein bios mehr mag.. schmäx..


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Nja, ich hab jetzt mal den thread kurz überflogen und die Meldung bereits gestern gelesen...

Microsoft hatte nach der anküdigung auch bekannt gegeben das des Windows 8 nicht mehr so "leicht" freischaltbar wäre.

Die bekannteste methode hierbei ist das was auch mehrmalig zB.: in der CHIP auf getaucht ist (nein keine Anleitung, Bericht).

Das SLIC Mod Verfahren, was aktuell wohl nur über das BIOS funktioniert.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich glaube nicht daran das sich MS selbst ins Bein Schießt mit so einer dämlichen Aktion.
Das ist doch Wirtschaftlich gesehen völliger Schwachsinn, ein Finanzieller Reinfall wird das dann wenn so was wirklich vorausgesetzt wird.

Ich glaube da ist wahrscheinlich nur die teuerste Version davon betroffen, oder das ganze wurde nicht richtig verstanden beim übersetzen oder ähnlichen, ich glaube daher das das ganze nicht zutrifft...


----------



## belle (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Superwip schrieb:


> -> im Zweifel würde ich jedenfalls immer zu einem BIOS MB greifen, ich glaube dieses Schauermärchen hier auch nicht...
> 
> Und:  wie spätestens Hackintosh gezeigt hat ist es durchaus möglich ein  reines (U)EFI OS auf einem BIOS PC zu verwenden...


 
Es könnte aber dennoch passieren, das war doch bei Vista und DX 10 / 11 auch der Fall (und im Nachhinein ganz gut so). 
An dieser Stelle werde ich mich hiermit outen: Mir gefiel Windows Vista.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Also ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz; selbst wenn es überhaupt stimmt
> 
> Eigentlich sieht es doch so aus...
> 
> ...


 
Möglichkeit 3:
-hast du BIOS basierende Hardware mit Spezialeigenschaften, die nicht oder nicht zu einem vertretbaren Preis auf moderneren UEFI Systemen verfügbar sind hast du Pech gehabt

Beispiel: auf meinem zur Zeit praktisch nicht ersetzbaren Sony VAIO VGN UX Micro PC würde ich sehr gerne von der Tablet Benutzeroberfläche von Windows 8 profitieren...



Aber: es handelt sich wie gesagt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichktei sowieso um eine Ente; denkt nur mal daran, dass es von Win8 noch eine 32Bit Version geben wird... warum wohl? Um der Abwärtskompatibilität zu alter Hardware willen- und hier geht es sicher nicht um so "alte" Hardware wie ein Sandy Bridge System...


----------



## daDexter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz; selbst wenn es überhaupt stimmt
> 
> Eigentlich sieht es doch so aus...
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch.

Keiner zwingt uns dazu auf Windows 8 umzusteigen - wer weiß, vielleicht wird es überhaupt unbrauchbar? Kommt ja auch manchmal vor bei Microsoft :s
Ich brauche bei meiner 1366er Plattform weder UEFI noch Windows 8. Sollte Windows 8 wirklich UEFI benötigen wär es zwar ein radikaler Schritt aber eben auch einer in die richtig Richtung.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Vllt. wenn es so ist, das BIOS ist 20+ Jahre alt, vllt ist es jetzt auch an der Zeit sich davon zutrennen


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Persönlicher Kommentar: Wenn das so ist, wird Windows 8 ein größer Flopp sein als Vista, denn ein PC mit einem 1366er Sokel ohne UEFI hat genügende Leistung für noch zwei Jahre.


 
Sicher! Und Windows 7 auch. Never change a running system


----------



## Memphys (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich wette das es dann spätestens nach Win 8 auch eine Möglichkeit geben wird es freizuschalten, die OEM-Hersteller werden nämlich weiterhin nicht jeden Key von Hand eingeben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass MS wegen dem Fokus auf Businesslösungen und damit ältere Hardware wert legt und vorher kein Sterbenswort über EFI gesagt hat und damit eine für Unternehmen wichtige Einplanung der Mehrkosten verhindert hat und somit das Gerücht höchst unrealistisch ist, zeigen Projekte wie Chameleon, dass man ein EFI auf BIOS Systemen emulieren kann.


----------



## OdlG (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Unglaublich, wie hier einige an die Decke gehen 

Ich denke, dass man mit Win7 noch sehr lange gut auskommen wird. XP hat sich auch so lange gehalten und war immer ausreichend. Nur nach 10 Jahren musste nunmal einfach wieder ein Sprung kommen. Und mit dem Sprung zu Vista/7 hat man ja immer noch nicht alles an veralteter Technik außenvor gelassen. Mit Win8 will man vllt einfach mal versuchen zu erwirken, dass eine große Anzahl an Rechnern auch dem Stand der Technik entspricht. Vllt lernen dann auch einige Zweifler den Komfort und die Hardwarevorteile (Platzbedarf, Energiesparen,...) von aktueller Technik an.

Und die, die vor 1 oder 2 Jahren erst ein neues System gekauft haben, werden vmtl nicht gezwungen werden, schon wieder umzusteigen. Man wird -so vermute ich- noch ein paar Jahre mit Win7 fahren können, dafür ist es einfach in vielen Belangen gut genug  Aber für die, die auf 10 Jahre alten Maschinen sitzen, wird das vllt auch mal ein Anlass, auf neue Technik umzusteigen. 

Und es steht nach wie vor die Frage, für welche Art von Geräten das zutreffen *könnte*. Ob nun ARM- oder Desktopgeräte oder was womöglich sonst noch wird sich sicherlich zeigen...

Ich denke, das war erstmal Alles, was ich loswerden wollte  Grüße


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Lol^^
Dann kann ich ja trotz meines Sandy Bridge Windows 8 nicht nutzen - ich hab ja ein Gigabyte P67-Board^^
Aber um ehrlich zu sein, kann mich Microsoft eh dicke. Ich hab mir Windows 7 nur zum Zocken geholt - und 80% der Zeit bin ich in Linux^^
Linux, du bist klasse!


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wie hier gleich wieder alle ausrasten...


 
Jaaaa!!... 

Am ende ist es nur ein Übersetzungsfehler weil man jemand erwähnt hat,
 UEFI bräucht man wenn HDDs > 2TB verwendet werden, und weil ARM das *auch *unterstützt. 

Dabei war ältere HW garnicht gemeint...


----------



## Intelfan (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Jaaaa!!...
> 
> Am ende ist es nur ein Übersetzungsfehler weil man jemand erwähnt hat,
> UEFI bräucht man wenn HDDs > 2GB verwendet werden, und weil ARM das *auch *unterstützt.
> ...



2GB HDDs? Wo gibt es denn SOO große Festplatten? 

Ich finds lustig wie sich die Leute hier wieder die Kopfe einschlagen wegen solchen News ^^ Fakt ist, zumindest für mich und sicherlich den ein oder anderen, das wenn es so kommen sollte, das nur UEFI unterstützt wird, WIN8 nicht auf meine Platte kommt.

Ganz ehrlich: Wo ist der Fortschritt der hier angepriesen wird? Außer unterstützung für Große Festplatten? Auf dieses Kindliche, unübersichtliche und häßliche UEFI-Menü kann ich verzichten..

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Psycho1996 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Wenn das echt so ist 

Wenn nicht dann trotzdem 

Windows 8 ist für Tablets oder WohnzimmerPCs ganz interessant dank ARM Support aber sonst?! Nicht wirklich meiner Meinung nach...

Windows 8 kommt höchstens mal zum testen in ne VM... Alle 2 Jahre ein neues OS (Benutze 7 seit der Beta)?! Gehts euch noch gut


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Intelfan schrieb:


> 2GB HDDs? Wo gibt es denn SOO große Festplatten?



Grrr, ich mein natürlich Terra, net Giga ... 




Intelfan schrieb:


> Auf dieses Kindliche, unübersichtliche und häßliche  UEFI-Menü kann ich verzichten..
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.



Das UEFI von MSI schaut wirklich kacke aus, aber es gibt auch UEFI die nur im Textmodus laufen.
Wie bei meinem Intelmobo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Das UEFI von MSI schaut wirklich kacke aus, aber es gibt auch UEFI die nur im Textmodus laufen.
> Wie bei meinem Intelmobo.


 
Das macht die Sache nicht besser, das macht das (U)EFI nur noch unnötiger...


Der einzige Vorteil, der dann noch bleibt ist der vielleicht 5 Sekunden kürzere Bootvorgang


----------



## rAveN_13 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

@54 Du hast kein Uefi. uefi hat ne grafische oberfläche inkl. maus



> The Intel DP67BG motherboard BIOS *isn't one of the fancy graphical BIOS  *implementations you'll see on other P67 motherboards. It's a pretty * standard*-appearing, Intel-sourced *BIOS*



Siehe dazu auch Intel DP67BG P67-Express Motherboard | Intel DP67BG,Motherboard,Review,P67-Express,LGA-1155,Sandy Bridge,Benchmarks,Performance,David Ramsey,Intel DP67BG P67-Express LGA-1155 Sandy Bridge Motherboard Benchmark Performance Review by David Ramsey


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

@Hugo78: Umso besser, schreckt die DAUs ab, dann müssen wir uns nicht mit fehlgeschlagenen OC Versuchen rumplagen oder falschen Bootreihenfolgen


----------



## Rizoma (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> @54 Du hast kein Uefi. uefi hat ne grafische oberfläche inkl. maus
> 
> 
> 
> Siehe dazu auch Intel DP67BG P67-Express Motherboard | Intel DP67BG,Motherboard,Review,P67-Express,LGA-1155,Sandy Bridge,Benchmarks,Performance,David Ramsey,Intel DP67BG P67-Express LGA-1155 Sandy Bridge Motherboard Benchmark Performance Review by David Ramsey



Rede kein stuss er hat UEFI

DP67BG UEFI : Neun Motherboards mit Intels P67-Chipsatz im Vergleich


BtT: Wayn interresiert das ganze, nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Bis Win8 kommt dauert es noch! Und die planung wird bestimmt x-mal übern haufen geworfen.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ach hört doch auf zu jammern und lasst einmal los von dem total veralteten Bios, wieso soll UEFI schlechter sein. Endlich einmal ein anständiges GUI. Es geht ein paar Monate dann hast du eine 3 Teraplatte und kannst nicht von der booten, weil das BIOS das nicht erkennt. UEFI aber schon. Klar ist UEFI noch nicht so ausgerefit und ausgefeilt wie das BIOS das schon Jahrelange existiert und immer wieder optimiert wurde. Das BIOS wie wirs kennen wird wohl schneller vom Markt verschwinden als wir denken. 
Ich auf jeden Fall bin offen für neues, UEFI wird sich schon noch weiter entwickeln und mehr möglichkeiten bieten als das BIOS 
Schlussendlich hat UEFI und BIOS diesselbe Funktionalität oder nicht? 

Auch die Dell Clients die ich bei der Arbeit auf Windows 7 migriere haben UEFI und das ist schon noch praktisch, klar die kann ich man nicht ocen, liegt aber an der hardware selber


----------



## H@buster (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

5 Sekunden sind eine Menge in einem Boot.
Vor allem im Zeitalter von SSDs.
Uuuuuund UEFI soll Bootloader ersetzen. Noch was schönes, denn einen Bootloader zerschießen kann man sehr schnell mal...

Klar, man kann auch alles schlechtreden wenn man will.


----------



## newjohnny (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Wenn das der Fall wäre, greift Microsoft mit Windows 8 ganz tief ins Kl*. Kann ich mir aber absolut nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Die die kein UEFI haben redens schlecht
Die die es haben den es gut
Hat ARM ueberhaupt UEFI Support?


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die die kein UEFI haben redens schlecht
> Die die es haben den es gut
> Hat ARM ueberhaupt UEFI Support?


 
Ja UEFI unterstützt ARM. 
Ich finde diesen Artikel noch interessant, wenn ich das so posten darf:
Was UEFI für Sie tun kann : Tschüss BIOS, Hallo UEFI


----------



## mmayr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich hab keines --> Danke Gigabyte


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hab keines --> Danke Gigabyte


 Ich auch nicht und ich habe auch ein Gigabyte. Vielleicht die 990FX Boards alle, wer weiss 

Ich freue mich auf  Windows 8 und IE 10. Habt ihr Programmierkenntnisse oder sont irgendeine Ahnung wie sowas Entwickelt wird?


----------



## mmayr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Macht aber nichts!
Hier steht, dass das Hybrid EFI mit ALLEN EFI-basierenden Betriebssystemen umgehen kann! --> Win8, ich bin bereit (wenn ich nicht vorher aufgerüstet habe=

GIGABYTE Tech Daily: GIGABYTE Hybrid EFI Technology


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso hier so viele das Gerücht für wahr halten 

MS würde sich dadurch den Businessbereich versauen und längst nicht jeder besitzt einen modernen Computer (insbesondere Konsolenzocker). Wie viele Komplett PCs haben überhaupt ein EFI? Da wird vermutlich auch gespart.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz; selbst wenn es überhaupt stimmt
> 
> Eigentlich sieht es doch so aus...
> 
> ...


 
Und genau da liegt das Problem. Ich glaube nicht dass Weltweit in den Betrieben und Rechenzentren Millionen neuer PCs gekauft werden nur um Win8 benutzen zu können, obwohl dies dann sicherheitstechnisch teilweise vonnöten wäre. Professional oder Business editions könnte sich Microsoft dann getrost schenken, die würde keiner kaufen weil sie nicht auf den PCs der Firma lauffähig wären.

Deshalb: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Gerücht wahr ist dürfte im Nullkomma Bereich liegen



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wie viele Komplett PCs haben überhaupt ein EFI? Da wird vermutlich auch gespart.



An denen dürfte es eigentlich weniger liegen, wenn Win8 UEFI voraussetzen würde würden sie schon irgenwo Billigheimer Motherboards mit UEFI auftreiben. Und für die älteren (Win7) Systeme ist es relativ irrelevant, denn Komplett-PCs werden seltenst aufgerüstet... auch nicht mit einem neuen Betriebssystem. Es sei denn, das gäbs irgendwo gratis


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich.
Damit würde MS die potentielle User Zahl ja selbst extrem einschränken.
Allerdings kann ich selbst kein UEFI leiden, ich finde es sieht aus wie die Benutzeroberfläche eines Lerncomputers, das alte BIOS war mir wesentlich sympatischer, allein die Maussteuerung nervt mich schon 
Aber für mich wird Win 8 eh nichts, dies liegt vor allem an der Tablet Oberfläche, nur weil Apfel auf sein dIePhone Apps hat muss ich diesen scheiß jetzt auch noch in Windows haben.
Ich konnte mich in keinster Weise mit irgendwelchen Tablets oder Smartphones anfreunden.
Das muss ich mir nicht auch noch auf meinem PC antun.


----------



## Quake2008 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Genau das Bios ausschliesen aber nicht 32 bit.


----------



## Panto (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

gut so. jetzt noch die 32bit technik einstampfen und auf gehts in die zukunft. die ganzen heulsusen hier können weiterhin ihre xp's und 7's benutzen oder halt komplett auf schrott setzen und apple oder linux verwenden. juckt sowieso keinen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Mein Rechner ist, so wie er da steht, bis auf Graka und Win7, aus 2008. Die Kiste hält  bei dem aktuelle  Spielemarkt mit seinen Konsolenportierungen noch bestimmt 5 Jahre. Und Win7 tuts bei mir garantiert auch noch 5 Jahre, wenn nicht mehr. Vielleicht zock ich bis dahin garnicht mehr und bin komplett auf TabletPC umgestiegen. Kann auch passieren... Android, juheeee!  Dann kann mich Microsoft einfach mal...


----------



## Intelfan (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> gut so. jetzt noch die 32bit technik einstampfen und auf gehts in  die zukunft. die ganzen heulsusen hier können weiterhin ihre xp's und  7's benutzen oder halt komplett auf schrott setzen und apple oder linux  verwenden. juckt sowieso keinen.​


Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag. Gratulation.


----------



## The_Checker (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

LoL das ist jetzt ein Witz von Microsoft oder???
Mann sitzen die auf einem hohen Ross.


----------



## riedochs (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Das hier ist jammern ohne bestätigten Grund. Einfach mal abwarten.

Ich frage mich warum MS da immer noch eine 32Bit Version anbieten will. Annähernd alles an Hardware der letzten Jahre ist 64 Bit fähig, wird Zeit den alten Kram über Board zu werfen. Statt dessen lieber ein wirklich gutes Windows mit anständigem Support.

Was die Business Kunden angeht: Viele davon dürften noch nicht einmal auf Windows 7 migriert haben, da ist Windows 8 in weiter ferne. 

Für mich persönlich sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 zu wechseln.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



The_Checker schrieb:


> LoL das ist jetzt ein Witz von Microsoft oder???
> Mann sitzen die auf einem hohen Ross.



Ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft einen Hersteller kritisieren nur weil er eine Technologie nicht mehr unterstützen will, die im Jahre *1975*, also schon vor *36 Jahren* genutzt wurde. Oder hast du etwa lange Haare, trägst Schlaghosen, rufst "Peace and love" und fährst VW Käfer, dass du auf Sachen aus dieser Zeit stehst???

Ich kann nur sagen: Endlich wird das BIOS zu Grabe getragen.


Ansonsten schließe ich mich Panto und riedochs an. Es wird jetzt auch mal Zeit, dass der 32bit Support eingestellt wird!


----------



## fuSi0n (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es gut, da BIOS echt mal nen Bart hat zumanderen wundert es mich da es noch immer 32bit gibt -.-

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass W8 floppen wird ähnlich wie Vista mit DX10.


----------



## Santanos (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Erst diese Tile-Geschichte, jetzt UEFI-Musthave.... wenn ich mir dann zB Gigabyte anschaue die immer noch BIOS verbauen...
stellt sich mir immer mehr die Frage "Wer braucht Windows 8?" Wenn Microsoft so weiter macht schwinden die Marktanteile bals gewaltig. (Stichwort Tablets, Android, iOS ...)

ps: Theoretisch ist es möglich per Firmware-Update ein Motherboard auf UEFI zu updaten. Praktisch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei neueren Boards gemacht wird, da UEFI ein Verkaufsargument ist. Wenn das Board also noch auf BIOS setzt hat das seine Gründe. Bei alten Boards sieht's dann eher ganz schlecht aus.
Und mit einem Emulator... so wie ich Windows kenne müsste das schon ne Art Sondertreiber sein, den man bei der Installation von Win8 per USB-Stick mit einbindet. Naja, abwarten...


----------



## NetXSR (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Also Windows 8 wird bei mir auf jeden Fall laufen, wenn nicht schon ab dem 1. Tag.

Zu sagen "Wuäh, jetzt muss ich mir wieder neue Hardware kaufen", ist lächerlich... Wenn man sich gegen Fortschritt wehren möchte, hätte man sich auch niemals Windows Vista/7 zulegen dürfen... Möchte man DX11-Qualität genießen, setzt das eine DX11-Grafikkarte voraus... Regt sich hier jemand auf? NEIN!

Also ich glaube die paar Leute die sich hier deshalb breit machen wird Microsoft nicht als Kunden vermissen. Und das ist auch gut so. Aber am Ende werden dann doch alle wieder umrüsten und sagen "Oooh! Aaah! Windows 8!". War doch bei 7 das selbe... Ich lese oft genug von Leuten wie geil sie Windows 7 finden. Und viele davon waren genau die, die noch 2 Tage vor Release meinten, sie blieben bei Windows XP.

Abgesehen davon, ich nutze Windows Phone 7 ebenfalls seit dem ersten Tag und würde daher die Tiles-Oberfläche mit App-Support unheimlich begrüßen. Einfachere, schnellere, und einprägsamere Bedienung gibt es nicht!

Windows 8 wird darüber hinaus nativen Touch-Support beinhalten. Ich würde mir aufgrund dessen eher mehr sorgen machen, dass die Zeit der Desktop-PCs im klassischen Sinne langsam ausläuft (was ich nicht unbedingt begrüße, aber wenn es gute Alternativen in der Bedienung gibt wäre das für mich auch kein Problem).


----------



## Snake7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Lol - Negativ bewerten fehlt hier irgendwie.... .
Windows bzw. Microsoft hat Windows 7 noch in 32 bit released als FallBack - und jetzt sollen sie etwas verlangen was nichtmal 2% der Leute haben.
Also erst Gehirn einschalten und Nachdenken UND DANN posten.
Abgesehen davon ein Gerücht was falsch ist.
Begrüßen würde ich es aber allemal - und wenn dann noch 32bit wegfällt wäre ich happy.
Aber das wird nicht mit Windows 8 passieren.


----------



## dot (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum MS da immer noch eine 32Bit Version anbieten will. Annähernd alles an Hardware der letzten Jahre ist 64 Bit fähig, wird Zeit den alten Kram über Board zu werfen. Statt dessen lieber ein wirklich gutes Windows mit anständigem Support.


 
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Beibehaltung der 32bit Version aufgrund der Tatsache erfolgt, da die neu unterstuetzte ARM-Architektur (teilweise noch?) dies erfordert. Kann die Aussage gerade nur nicht mit Links belegen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Vllt. wenn es so ist, das BIOS ist 20+ Jahre alt, vllt ist es jetzt auch an der Zeit sich davon zutrennen


 
WARUM?
weil es funktioniert?
weil es nie ärger gemacht hat?


----------



## mickythebeagle (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Die Milestone 3 läuft ganz normal auf nem Uralt Rechner mit den einfachen Bios.


----------



## riedochs (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



dot schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Beibehaltung der 32bit Version aufgrund der Tatsache erfolgt, da die neu unterstuetzte ARM-Architektur (teilweise noch?) dies erfordert. Kann die Aussage gerade nur nicht mit Links belegen.



Ok. Dann bleibt nur die Frage ob nur die ARM Variante in 32Bit angeboten wird oder auch die x86 Version.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja, ich hab jetzt mal den thread kurz überflogen und die Meldung bereits gestern gelesen...
> 
> Microsoft hatte nach der anküdigung auch bekannt gegeben das des Windows 8 nicht mehr so "leicht" freischaltbar wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich eins gelernt hab es ist alles freischaltbar  - die Frage die sich vielmehr stell wie einfach wird es sein. 
Ich nehme stark an das MS sich eine Trusted chip auf jedes Mb bastln lassn wird und ein check routine ala Apple implementieren wird. Aber auch sowas is nach ner zeit umgehbar. Sieh Apple --> Leo4All

Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet bräuchte man für die altäglichen DINGE keinen starken pc. Mein Steinzeit Labi mit 2500T / Dualcore 2ghz - wird seit einer Ewigkeit mit Linux Mint als OS bedient. 
Für die Dinge wie surfen musikhören, chatten, mini games (browser ) reicht ein schwacher LINUX pc volllens aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Panto schrieb:


> gut so. jetzt noch die 32bit technik einstampfen und auf gehts in die zukunft. die ganzen heulsusen hier können weiterhin ihre xp's und 7's benutzen oder halt komplett auf schrott setzen und apple oder linux verwenden. juckt sowieso keinen.


 
Fail 1: OS X ist EFI-Only
Fail 2: Linux bietet Unterstützung für EFI und BIOS
Fail 3: Du hältst das Gerücht für wahr
Fail 4: Der "Schrott" versorgt gut 90% der aktuell verkauften Smartphones, anscheinend hast du den "Schrott" wohl noch nie benutzt oder hast mal versucht, Linux 0.0.1 from Scratch zu installieren

Tststs


----------



## Panto (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Fail 1: OS X ist EFI-Only
> Fail 2: Linux bietet Unterstützung für EFI und BIOS
> Fail 3: Du hältst das Gerücht für wahr
> Fail 4: Der "Schrott" versorgt gut 90% der aktuell verkauften Smartphones, anscheinend hast du den "Schrott" wohl noch nie benutzt oder hast mal versucht, Linux 0.0.1 from Scratch zu installieren
> ...


 
damit war nicht efi gemeint sondern die betriebssysteme ansich. und außerdem reden wir hier über computerbetriebssysteme. smartphones interessieren mich nicht die bohne. also fanboy, erst verstehen dann antworten.

tztztz


----------



## NetXSR (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Fail 1: OS X ist EFI-Only
> Fail 2: Linux bietet Unterstützung für EFI und BIOS
> Fail 3: Du hältst das Gerücht für wahr
> Fail 4: Der "Schrott" versorgt gut 90% der aktuell verkauften Smartphones, anscheinend hast du den "Schrott" wohl noch nie benutzt oder hast mal versucht, Linux 0.0.1 from Scratch zu installieren
> ...


 

Es ist und bleibt jedoch Schrott. Was es so erfolgreich macht? Der Hype! Ist ähnlich wie bei Call of Duty.


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Die Milestone 3 läuft ganz normal auf nem Uralt Rechner mit den einfachen Bios.


 
ja hab ich mir auch gedacht...

hey leute einfach mal ein bisschen googeln und schon hat sichs erledigt

und das mein ich für die redaktion als auch für die forenuser


----------



## Superwip (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> wie soll 7 auf einem system laufen was nicht mal mmx kann.bisschennachdenken.
> und p2 ohne ssesupport laufen auch nicht.damit geht wen über hauptnur die entdeckung der langsamkeit.du musst ja ein ganzschöner hardcoremaschist sein. kleiner tipp von mir versuch doch mal w2000 auf einem p.1 mit 60mhz zumachen. das durfte dir eher zusagen. mit nur absolut lausigen 64mb ram. mal sehen ob du das schaffts wen nicht bist du nur ein schnacker.
> vista 512mb ram aua.


 
Wo steht denn, dass Windows7 MMX benötigt?

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass niemand wird ernsthaft Windows 7 auf einem Pentium Pro oder Pentium II System verwenden wird, es geht hier nur darum, dass es prinzipiell möglich ist, was zeigt, wie viel Wert Microsoft auf Hardwareabwärtskompatibilität legt



> ps bist du ein Ösi ein dÖsi oder ein geschirter
> 
> oder einfach nur ein schluchtenscheisser.
> 
> ...


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Panto schrieb:


> damit war nicht efi gemeint sondern die betriebssysteme ansich. und außerdem reden wir hier über computerbetriebssysteme. smartphones interessieren mich nicht die bohne. also fanboy, erst verstehen dann antworten.
> 
> tztztz


 
Ja ganz genau, es geht ums Betriebsystem. Der Schrott versorgt nun mal auch Android (Linux) und iOS (OS X). "Schrott" ist Ansichtssache, aber wir können ja mal sehen wie viele *Privatnutzer* Windows benutzen werden, wenn MS Windows als Spieleplattform einstampfen würde. Gerade Komplett PC Hersteller können dann irgendein Linux installieren und Apple-Like kastrieren, damit alles reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Also generell hab ich ja nichts gegen UEFI (will mir selbst so nen Bord zulegen) aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich.
Das ist was anderes als mit DX11. Da konnte man Features nicht nutzen falls man keine DX11 Karte hat.
Falls das so kommt wie spekuliert könnte man WINDOWS nicht nutzen.
Ich glaube das man mit UEFI extra-Features bekommt. (keine ahnung was das sein soll) (wenn überhaupt)

Ganz abgesehen davon finde ich aber diese ganzen wiederstreitenden Informationen (die von Microsoft offiziell ausgegeben werden und
nicht in Form von Gerüchten gestreut werden wie bei Apple) einfach nur nervig und erlich gesagt schürt das auch nicht meine Vorfreude/Kaufdrang

Edit: Da alte ich einen Wegfall der 32-bit Version für wahrscheinlicher


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Ezio schrieb:


> OK, dann ist Windows für mich endgültig gestorben. Apple ist da viel benutzerfreundlicher, Lion läuft selbst auf den ersten C2D Macs für nur 29€.


 FAIL
Wo läut den Mac OS X?
Auf BIOS nicht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kc1992 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Läuft doch eh darauf hinaus, dass es wieder unendlich viele, verschiedene Versionen zu kaufen geben wird...
Also so etwa:
BIOS 32 Bit Windows 8 Home Premium OEM
BIOS 64 Bit Windows 8 Ultimate/Enterprise Retail
Uefi 64 Bit Windows 8  Super Gaming Edition BLABLABLA


----------



## Superwip (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Läuft doch eh darauf hinaus, dass es wieder unendlich viele, verschiedene Versionen zu kaufen geben wird...
> Also so etwa:
> BIOS 32 Bit Windows 8 Home Premium OEM
> BIOS 64 Bit Windows 8 Ultimate/Enterprise Retail
> Uefi 64 Bit Windows 8  Super Gaming Edition BLABLABLA


 
Warum sollte man eine eigene BIOS Variante herausbringen? Das wäre doch absolut sinnlos...


----------



## Chillaa (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Mein armer 775 . Also dann muss ich wohl bei WINm 7 bleiben, auch weil mir UEFI nicht so zusagt.
Aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben das Microsoft die Bios-Untersützung rausnimmt. Das wäre doch ein riesen Verlust.


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ja genau ich kauf mir kein neuen PC nur weil Windows 8 nicht kompatibel ist...
Bin sowieso dabei auf Linux nach und nach umzusteigen.


----------



## ProNoob (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wie hier gleich wieder alle ausrasten...  Das kam noch nicht mal offiziell von MS. Jetz bleibt mal alle sportlich.


 
jap....Leute, "In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"


----------



## klon5422 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Naja.. ICh denke nicht das das entgültig ist...
Aber wenn, dann macht Microsoft noch einen grooooßen Fehler! Wäre dem so, verkauft Win8 sich sicher nur so gut wie Win Vista 

klo5422


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Naja vllt hab ich bis Win8 eh en Board mit UEFI, wenns so is wird das auch geholt^^


----------



## BikeRider (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ich werde mir Win8 kaufen, wenn die Kompatibilität zu Win Xp besser ist, als bei Win7.
Sonnst werde ich Win8 auslassen und bei Win7 bleiben.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Wenn es halt so besser läuft. Warum nicht? Ich finde es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Wurde dieses Gerücht mittlerweile bestätigt/dementiert ?


----------



## ViP94 (18. Juni 2011)

localhost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es halt so besser läuft. Warum nicht? Ich finde es nicht so schlimm.



Ja, dann schicken wir alle unsere 1 Jahr alte Hardware zum Teufel.


----------



## Heli-Homer (19. Juni 2011)

Das geht nicht.
Microsoft würde diesen schritt nie tun. Überlegt doch mal, wenn sie wirklich den bios support auslassen dann haben die fast KEINEN anprechbaren kunden. Wieviele sind auf windows sieben mit einem low-end pc umgestiegen. Auch alle neukäufer sind selbstverständlich auf 7 gegangen. 8 wäre dann nur noch für die neuen "high-end" geräte, aber wie wir alle wissen sind das prozentual ehm fast garkeine. Keiner wird seinen 3 jahre alten rechner mehr upgraden und werden mit der zeit zu neuer hardware gezwungen. Diese zeit wird für microsoft äußerst bitter und die marktanteile und aktien werden sinken. Für solch einen konzern unvorstellbar.

Die entwicklungskosten stehen nicht mehr in relation zum erbrachen gewinn. Nur verluste sind zu erwarten, da der angesprochene bereich an kunden zu klein ist.
Alles in allem halte ich dies für unwahrscheinlich ein windows ohne bios-unterstützung auf den markt zu bringen.

Mfg heli homer


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wurde dieses Gerücht mittlerweile bestätigt/dementiert ?


 
Indirekt, denn die ins Netz gelangten Alphas lassen sich problemlos in einer virtuellen Maschine starten. Das sagt uns, dass es 1. eine 32 Bit Version gibt und 2. eine BIOS Unterstützung mit dabei ist


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Indirekt, denn die ins Netz gelangten Alphas lassen sich problemlos in einer virtuellen Maschine starten. Das sagt uns, dass es 1. eine 32 Bit Version gibt und 2. eine BIOS Unterstützung mit dabei ist


 Puhh erleichtert....


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Von der Alpha bis zur Final kann sich noch sehr viel ändern.


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Selbst wenn es zwingend UEFI vorraussetzt kann man das an einen PCI-e anschließen kostet ca. 50€.

Aber da bereits mehrere Versionen geleakt wurden unter anderem auch Milestone 3 denke ich nicht das sie so etwas wichtiges noch ändern.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



> Wurde dieses Gerücht mittlerweile bestätigt/dementiert ?


 
Dieses Gerücht ist so lächerlich, dass wohl kein Grund für MS besteht es zu dementieren...


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieses Gerücht ist so lächerlich, dass wohl kein Grund für MS besteht es zu dementieren...


 
/sign


----------



## mauorrizze (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Kann mir das ganze auch nicht vorstellen. Ausgerechnet Windows, das noch Bestandteile aus der 16bit-Zeit mitschleppt soll auf 95% der aktuellen Hardware nicht laufen...
Andererseits wenn sie eben mal wirklich alle Altlasten über Board werfen und dem Kern eine komplette Überarbeitung und Neuentwicklung spendieren würden, würde ich sogar solche Opfer unterstützen. Will nur nicht wissen, wie viel Geld sie dann von den Herstellern gesponsort bekämen


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Der 16Bit Krempel ist ja bei den x64 Versionen schon raus geflogen. Letztendlich stecken aber wegen dem ganzen Kompatibilitätsmist noch Teile des NT4 Kernels selbst im aktuellen Windows.


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kein BIOS-Support für Windows 8*

Ja aber NT wollen sie ja Stück für Stück loswerden sieht man ja in 8 das sie mehr auf Apps setzten mit JScrit und HTML5


----------

